

Ask HN: What is the best video hosting solution for a small startup? - polymathist

I'm working on a project this summer that involves user-submitted videos. It just seems like there's a barrage of solutions out there and it's difficult to gauge which ones work better than others. What video hosting solutions have you used in the past? Or which ones do you think are best?<p>I have some programming experience, so I'm capable of working with an API or framework. However, I'd prefer as little hassle as possible. The solution I choose needs to be scalable (so tiered pricing packages or something of the sort). I would prefer both flash and html5 player options, as well as player customization. Users need to have the ability to upload videos that are attached to their accounts, which probably necessitates some sort of upload API. Also, I'm working with a small budget of a couple thousand dollars to start.<p>That about sums it up. Any advice/suggestions would be greatly appreciated!
======
ski
Try Zencoder, their API is really easy to use and their support is quite
helpful as well: <http://zencoder.com>

~~~
polymathist
Thanks for the tip. Zencoder looks great, but if I understand correctly, they
only handle the video encoding, leaving it to you to find a place to store the
videos and figure out how to stream them. I'd prefer something that is
simpler, like something that handles storage and streaming automagically.

~~~
joshkaufman
I recommend Vidyard: <http://vidyard.com/> \- the service has many business-
specific features, like including a Call-To-Action or redirect after the video
plays. Easily worth the subscription.

------
corentino
I suggest DmCloud : <http://www.dmcloud.net/en/> powered by dailymotion !

